# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolition / Salvage - Perth People

## rod1949

Today I lodged my application to demolish our house in the Morley area. The council advised that in 7-10 days I will have confirmation. So below is a list of salvageable materials.   So if you are interested or you know someone who is then either contact me via return post or PM or phone me on 042 970 9177. But don't leave to long cause I'll be spreading the message far and wide.  See ya  Rod Watson    Jarrah flooring - random lengths x 60mm wide  Un polished 54m<SUP>2</SUP> and Polished 36 m<SUP>2</SUP>. YOU REMOVE. <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  Roof Tiles  Clay (Brisbane & Wunderlich LTD Bristile Product) 110m<SUP>2</SUP> or 1,650 tiles approx. YOU REMOVE. <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:   Windows  Timber (either Jarrah or Karri) YOU REMOVE. 1 x Double hung, 1424 x 1365. 3 x Casement, 1200 x 600 each (one obscure glass). 2 x Casement, 1800 x 1350, (1 L/H hinged, 1 R/H hinged) one fixed pane. 2 x Casement, 1790 x 1190, each with two hinged openings and one fixed centre pane. 2 x Casement, 2255 x 1360, each with two hinged openings and one fixed centre pane. 1 x Casement, 2570 x 1525, with two hinged openings and one fixed centre pane. <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  Window  Aluminium, 1 slider / 1 fixed, 1580 x 1010. YOU REMOVE. <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:   Bath and Hand Basin (colour Blue) YOU REMOVE. <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:   An assortment of doors. An assortment of a few cupboards. <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:   Air conditioner  Fedders, 2.5hp, reverse cycle, split system (refrigerant has been captured back into the unit). 4 x Ceiling Fans. Slow combustion wood fire box and flue. <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:  <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:   An assortment of timber (NOT de-nailed) eg. architraves, skirtings, quads, cupboard framing (damaged) tile battens etc. It would be good firewood.

----------


## chromis

is there anything left Rod

----------


## rod1949

chromis, 
Yes nothing has happened yet as I'm still waiting for council approval.

----------


## V8xp

Rod, 
I am doing an extenion to my house. Do you have the roof tile available?
110m2 would be just about what I need. 
Can I hek out to see if they match my existing? 
Andrew

----------


## rod1949

> Rod, 
> I am doing an extenion to my house. Do you have the roof tile available?
> 110m2 would be just about what I need. 
> Can I hek out to see if they match my existing? 
> Andrew

  Andrew,
You're a bit late, you should have phoned.  The tiles were 'Autum' something or other.  They are all broken bits now inside the shell of the house walls. 
Cheers 
Rod

----------

